# Meet Sebastian!



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have not adopted any rats in over a year, and now all my rats are almost 2 or over 2. 
Last night was CT Rat Fest  I did not intent on adopting, but ended up adopting my own foster boy Sebastian! His brother was adopted by a Goosemoose member.
He is about 1 year old. Here are some pics. He is a Rex black self!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

BTW posting these pics was a frustrating learning experience LOL


----------



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

His hair looks really nice, it looks soft and poofy , my rats all have straight sleek hair


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes! He is a fluffy lamb. It's amazing, petting him is like petting a fluffy kitten.


----------



## Rat Attack (Sep 16, 2011)

Such a cutie! I want a dumbo rex but have no clue where to get one here in Kentucky


----------



## MystickWinds (Sep 15, 2011)

He is beautiful! Love that coat of his!


----------



## Aboore (May 17, 2011)

is he missing a paw?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

No he has all 4 paws, why do you ask?


----------



## alliepenguin (May 6, 2011)

Hehe, it's an optic illusion, Aboore! 

What an adorable little boy. That's actually the name I want for a human child I have one day lol. Sebastian


----------



## Aboore (May 17, 2011)

Kiko said:


> No he has all 4 paws, why do you ask?


Cause the first picture you put up looked like he was missing his left paw.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

no you can see his toes they are on the fabric and hard to see


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

What a handsome manrat! He reminds me a lot of Romeo, looks like a big squish.


----------

